# Spaghetti Alla Carbonare



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anyone have an authentic recipe for this dish?Do you read me Anamaria?


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

There is an amazing one in the archives from Dianne or Diana, I will see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-668.html

Here you go.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you Alix this looks very close to what I had in Genoa & florence.The standart recipes don't seem to cut it.


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

I have tried this one, it is a keeper. Dianne knew her stuff!


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

That's it,That's it!Did it 2 nights ago & it tasted exactly like what I had in Italy.Thanks Alix.I wish I could(virtually)shake signora Dianne's hand.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 20, 2005)

*pasta alla carbonara*

Hello to everybody from a sunny Rome!

Yes, the recipe of pasta alla carbonara given here is correct!
It's very easy to make it!

One friend of mine uses to warm the dish in which she puts the pasta. It's because the eggs don't get cold and the taste would be better!

Buon Appettito! 

Annamaria


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

Annamaria,a word of explanation.Carbonara is the feminine form of carbonare(coal merchants),why?


----------



## Alix (Mar 20, 2005)

If you read the whole thread that I posted, I think the explanation is in there somewhere. As I recall someone said it was because the flecks of pepper looked like dirt (coal?) flecks, and someone else said it was because this was the breakfast dish for the men coming home from the coal mines. OK...don't quote me on that...my memory may be faulty. I think it is in there though. Going to check...


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm fixing this tonight...it just jumped out at me!  Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 20, 2005)

Dinner was wonderful  - the instructions were beyond compare - but 15 gr of bacon seemed awfully light and 500 gr of pasta for 4 people seemed extremely heavy.  I used at least 45 gr of bacon and that wasn't enough for 200 gr of  pasta.  


Otherwise it was absolutely delightful and my world traveled MIL just  it.  All of her recipes call for cream which is NOT necessary.  I didn't drain the noodles quite enough so there is room for improvement on my part but the flavor was delightful and the sauce was creamy - nearly like a hollandaise!

In future I will double the bacon I used.  Aside from that I've no idea how to improve this recipe and DH says it's definately on our Do Again list!

Hugs and Thanks!

2


----------



## annamaria (Mar 24, 2005)

ifitfeelgoodcookit said:
			
		

> Annamaria,a word of explanation.Carbonara is the feminine form of carbonare(coal merchants),why?


 
Hello!  
I don't know the origin of Carbonara. I found into an internet site that the Americans soldiers invented it during II world war (!!). Ther used to prepare cooked white pasta with their eggs and bacon.
Carbonara is the feminile of Carbonaro just for grammar. The meanings are different.
Carbonara would be the pasta or the carbonaro's wife! But it's a joke.
Carbonaro would be a coal merchand but most of all is referring to a historical figure: the Carbonari. In italian history books they are a secret political group of people during 1800.
Here is a brief history
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/03330c.htm

I forgot to tell. I also add a spoon of panna that is a milk cream for cooking

If I have time I'll write you Pastiera recipe. It's very good! It's an Eater Cake.

Bye.


----------



## Patricia Nordforss (Jul 26, 2005)

*Spaghetti alla carbonare*

Hello


I would really like a good recipe of spaghetti alla carbonare. My husband loves italien food (and so do I). 

Patricia  from Sweden


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum....php/t-668.html

Try this one.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 27, 2005)

*Can't wait to try this one...*

I can't wait to try this recipe! I printed it yesterday, but it was too hot to cook. Looking at the thread today, I see the advise about the bacon quantity, which I will take into consideration. Thanks! Sandyj


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2005)

annamaria said:
			
		

> Hello!
> I don't know the origin of Carbonara. I found into an internet site that the Americans soldiers invented it during II world war (!!). Ther used to prepare cooked white pasta with their eggs and bacon.
> Carbonara is the feminile of Carbonaro just for grammar. The meanings are different.
> Carbonara would be the pasta or the carbonaro's wife! But it's a joke.
> ...


 
The wives of the coal workers would make this pasta when their husbands came home from work. The pepper flecks were supposed to resemble the coals.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2005)

this is a great recipe, and really reflects the Italian ballance of meat to sauce to pasta.


----------

